# Ham and olives on baguette



## kadesma (Oct 8, 2006)

_The kids just arrived with kids in tow to start our family dinner day _
_I didn't have a lot of time for appy's today so I just took a baguette and sliced it up,lightly toasted them..I mixed up some mayo with garlic and chives, then spread this on the bread, and topped it will some Seranno ham that was sliced very thing and then topped that with a small dollop of minced black and green olives...So far, I've had emmm yummy and one, the rest are mine   I guess they like them!_

_kadesma_


----------



## tomchef (Oct 8, 2006)

getting kids to eat olives,impressive


----------



## kadesma (Oct 8, 2006)

_My grandkids all love olives..But, then there is my youngest son who won't touch them for anything  Go figure!_

_kadesma_


----------



## QSis (Nov 4, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _The kids just arrived with kids in tow to start our family dinner day _
> _I didn't have a lot of time for appy's today so I just took a baguette and sliced it up,lightly toasted them..I mixed up some mayo with garlic and chives, then spread this on the bread, and topped it will some Seranno ham that was sliced very thing and then topped that with a small dollop of minced black and green olives...So far, I've had emmm yummy and one, the rest are mine I guess they like them!_
> 
> _kadesma_


 
Heck, YEAH!  What's not to like THERE?!  

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Nov 4, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Heck, YEAH! What's not to like THERE?!
> 
> Lee


It did taste pretty good  

kadesma


----------

